# White water based gloss or satin ?



## gbb (19 Nov 2020)

I like the stuff, used it a few times and while it detinaretly lacks pigment resulting in the frequent need for 2 coats , but it lasts once on.
I've used Leyland which was ok'ish, currently using another non major brand with the same effect. Is there a really good water based paint I can use for skirting and doors ?
I hate oil based, takes hours to dry, goes yellow whatever I do in preparation...never had any long term good results with it.


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Nov 2020)

Never satin on doors or skirting, gets dirty easy and can’t be wiped clean as well. We’ve been round our house with gloss and it looks much nicer and fresher and keeps clean easily.

We used a dulux trade paint (silver tin) and it needed 2 coats.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Nov 2020)

I've used this before,seems ok to me.There again I can't stand gloss,don't like using it or smelling it ! 
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-pure-brilliant-white-quick-dry-satin-paint-750ml/p/0196813


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Nov 2020)

Farrow & Ball? I believe it has the lowest VOC value & hence kinder to the enviroment. Expensive though. I love their matt emulsion & figure since I don't paint often it's worth paying more. I appreciate that not everyone can do that.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Nov 2020)

Zinsser is what the cool kids use nowadays.
Satin every time for me.


----------



## Randomnerd (19 Nov 2020)

Zinsser is low voc. Must use Z primer too. I use Mythic paints. No voc but vv £. Or Ecospaints. Very durable and very clean air.


----------



## Moodyman (19 Nov 2020)

Johnstone and Dulux Trade are both very good. Johnstone usually a bit cheaper. Both available from their Trade centres.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Nov 2020)

My chippie recommends Saddolin, not tried yet myself. Dulux Satin is OK, but tends to leave an almost 'sticky' surface.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2020)

Mrs D loves egshell 'gloss', essentially a satin. I thought it would showmall the marks and be a bit fragile but its actually been pretty good.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Nov 2020)

I use and specify Leyland Trade water based gloss and flat emulsion-never use eggshell or satin as I don;'t like the sheen- wash brushes in water and doesn't yellow. Zinsser oil based sealant first on any water stains which come through anything else.

Like chalk based paint on furniture with a top coat of matt polyurethaning to seal- revitalised our old orange pine bedroom furniture finished off with a set of new oak door knobs


----------



## gbb (19 Nov 2020)

It is a trade off, theres no doubt gloss is harder wearing (ime) and the satin does tend to mark up with time....but it stays white. Bloomin gloss goes yellow every time for us. 1 year later it just looks awful.
1 year...perhaps that's the point where people would re do it anyway but my hall and landing has 12 doors ...its a mare.


----------



## Hicky (1 Dec 2020)

Johnstone gloss, the downside is the long drying time, the upside is less yellowing and fairly tough. 
I've just had to scrape off Dulux easycare paint off a wall twice, seemingly a dodgy tub, flaking and crazing.
I done a test sample on one of the worst affected areas with a paint I know is fine(I've had a loft conversion and two bedrooms taken back to brick and the prep has been consistent throughout so I know I'm not at fault)....no issue with the test. 
Dulux to be fair replaced it without question once I'd provided the barcode batch and evidence. thumbs up for them.


----------

